# Gear Insurance for the everyday photographer



## A/Ox4 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm wondering what people have as far as insurance for their gear, when we aren't taking about large photo houses or large budget photographers. I have a D750, a Tamron 70-200 and a Nikon 16-35. I do some for hire stuff but mostly just hobby. 

Does anyone have any experience with insurance? Accidental damage coverage a huge plus. I just opened a policy with Protect my Bubble for $15/mo including accidental damage for my body and 70-200.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 27, 2016)

check your home owners or renters policy.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Feb 27, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> check your home owners or renters policy.


I have neither, and I'm told that renters won't cover it outside the house anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 27, 2016)

Not sure about yours, policies vary. You may look around to other offerings. Renters insurance is cheap and could save you a ton.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll look into it

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've never had insurance on any of my gear. Home insurance won't cover $25k worth and it costs me too much to have it covered.  I've been careful and lucky.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Feb 29, 2016)

Unfortunately, I'm a klutz. My main location for shoots is active fire scenes, including wildland. That means rushing, dropping, and lots of water. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Feb 29, 2016)

Most home owners insurance won't cover gear used to make money.

It would also help if there was some location info in your profile because what might be true about insurance in Canada or another country may not be true about insurance in the US.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Feb 29, 2016)

KmH said:


> Most home owners insurance won't cover gear used to make money.
> 
> It would also help if there was some location info in your profile because what might be true about insurance in Canada or another country may not be true about insurance in the US.


I'm in California. I did look into renters insurance and it does cover it, but with a $250 deductible. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Feb 29, 2016)

First if you are using it professionally, even for just a little extra money you need not only insurance that covers your gear, you need insurance that covers you and your business, part time that it may be. 

If you are not making any money from it get with a good insurance company and investigate a personal articles policy.  Home owners policies have deductibles and any claim goes toward that insurance.  Too many or too large of claims and they may well drop you. 

I have a personal articles policy for my gear $30,000.00 + through State Farm.  Costs about $200 a year, no deductible, covers, theft, damage, and even just being stupid and leaving it somewhere.  It also covers at full replacement value.  Important if what needs replacing has been itself replaced by a new model.


----------



## Rgollar (Mar 18, 2016)

I pay $75.00 dollars a year to insure 20k worth of equipment. No deductible and dont matter where it happens or if its lost or stolen. I dont use the stuff for business so that might make a difference. I go thru my home owners insurance. I did have to scan every receipt though and give them a copy.


----------



## ClickAddict (Mar 18, 2016)

If you are getting paid, I would suggest like eal76 to get a small business coverage to also handles liability if someone gets hurt.   Unfortunately we live a in a high lawsuit times and one can easily lose a lot if someone gets injured on your shoot.  (Depending on the insurer, they'll ask you questions like cost of gear shooting, outside of home, how often....and rates will vary.  Usually you get a better deal when bundled with your home and car)


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 18, 2016)

I use Hiscox(through Amica) and they've been great.  I pay about $40 a month, and that covers me for liability, gear insurance, etc.  You can also look into PPA, as they have photographer specific plans.

Jake


----------

